Ask HN: What external ergonomic keyboard do you use? - tzz
======
hacknat
The Microsoft sculpt: [https://www.microsoft.com/accessories/en-
us/products/keyboar...](https://www.microsoft.com/accessories/en-
us/products/keyboards/sculpt-ergonomic-desktop/l5v-00001)

It's had good Linux support for a while now.

~~~
shmulkey18
The escape key is small. Do you find that to be a problem?

~~~
hacknat
Not really, but I don't use it that much, except maybe with tmux or less.

------
Hockey_Dino
I use now apple keyboard and is okay but I know it is not ergonomic. I think
ergonomic keyboard is every mechanical keyboard

------
mtmail
An older [http://www.goldtouch.com/ergonomic-
keyboards/](http://www.goldtouch.com/ergonomic-keyboards/), might even be
version 1.

~~~
ruler88
do you find that ergonomic keyboards significantly reduce your wrist strain?

~~~
mtmail
Yes. With the keyboard in 20-30 angle it forces me not to have my wrists flat
on the table. Same with the mouse. The goldtouch mice used to be 45 degrees
(and too light-weight for my taste), the newer models seem to be 30 degrees.
When I work on the laptop for a week, e.g. while traveling, I need more breaks
to rest my hands.

------
miguelrochefort
Kinesis Advantage

[http://www.kinesis-ergo.com/shop/advantage2/](http://www.kinesis-
ergo.com/shop/advantage2/)

~~~
kevinherron
Another happy Kinesis users here :)

